# Beach Sharking Get Together



## konz

Okay all you salty shark slayers, lets get together again and try for a beast from the beach! We all braved the cold last time although two of you were hardcore and paddled out the baits in the winter.

Lets set a date, time, and location. We had a ball last time so lets do it again! 

I'm thinking Friday night the 6th of June. Say we all meet up at around 630 at the same spot?

Lets here some thought people!


----------



## FenderBender

Shoot, lets just go tonight! Or are you working tomorrow in the day Konz? I've had my best luck in the daytime while fishing for pomps or whatever catch a blue or lady and chop their tail off and paddle them out there semi alive... mmmmm mmm shark candy!


----------



## konz

Yeah I gotta work man......but you better be there when we do this thing!


----------



## FenderBender

I would love to go the 6th of June but will be living in Morgan City then. :reallycrying Ya'll are gonna have to keep me updated on what I'm missing here. I'll post plenty of "out of the area" reports no doubt.


----------



## jaceboat

i would be interested. where is it? and i am on a high school student budget so if some one could spare me a few leaders that would be great. but i have to check my calender might be out of town


----------



## lil_fisherman

i didn't make the last one konz, where ya talking? i want some shark something fierce!!!!!


----------



## konz

The last two times we did it we met up at the tom thumb in navarre and once everyone showed up we all rode down to the beach. 

Man I may be able to hook you up with some shark meat on Friday.....shoot me your number again fisherman


----------



## konz

A good ol' bump.

Even if you don't want to fish, show up and have a beer or two.

Surfstryker, rubberboat, crazyfire....where you guys at.


----------



## bigjohn752000

awwwww i wont be in fort morgan until june 7th that evening!!!!!!!! how far is fort morgan from there?


----------



## konz

June 7th is an option too, I'm open to any suggestions.

I'm not sure as to how far it is from fort Morgan. I'm sure somebody could tell you though.


----------



## bigjohn752000

that would be a great way to learn.


----------



## reelhappy

that is outcasts rodeo weekend. would love to fish with you guys but going offshore with friends on saturday won.t be back untill late night. need more grouper!!!!!! fish on


----------



## surfstryker

Damn work, keeps gettin inthe way of sharkin. I am off Sat. (may 31) I work the first weekend in June. I'm off Sat June 14th. I will be there if not workin.


----------



## jaceboat

i can get a penn 4/0 will that be good enough plus i have a friend that wants to come does anybody have a rod/reel combo to spare him?


----------



## lingfisher1

Ray I should be able to do the 6th but won't be out till around 930 that night.Are you working Fri.If so I will come to your office and talk details.:clap:clap

Oh yeah.Quit having your fishing stuff in the truck.It kills me when I come into work and see it knowing youare about to go and I am just getting there.:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## konz

Guys I am open to any date as long as it's a Friday or a Saturday so lets make it for the 14th so that it doesn't mess with the family rodeo.

Is that cool with everyone else? 

A 4/0 will be fine, we just wont paddle it out as far. I can get all the fish carcasses we could possibly want.

Ling, I hardly ever take any of my stuff out of the back of the truck...hahaha. Oh and btw let me know if you still have that gator blank to sale. I'm having another made up. When we do this thing we normally don' stop till around 1am anyhow.

I will be working from home on Friday though......give me a call some time.


----------



## Firedawg

I am game for the 6th and 7th!!!


----------



## JoshC

id love to come out their with u guys. If u dont mind that is. i live in Navarre and we get out of school june 5. and june 7-14 ill be out of town(possibly)but ill let you guys know.<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'170\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'170\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'170\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'170\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'170\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'170\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">konz if u could just give me a call on the date set plzs. send me a pm and i get my # to ya. thxs guys.</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Fish on!

What beach would y'all be going to?


----------



## konz

Everybody is welcome to come. We will probably do it out in Navarre. I'm shooting for the 14th so that it doesn't mess with the fishing rodeo. That gives everybody 2 weeks to find a sitter, stock up on beer, and get ready for a good ol' time.

Larry, get the yak ready buddy!


----------



## yankee

Ray let me know you know we are catching some 4ft, black tip now and some we cant turn., and some who are cuting off seven strand. I think I have a big reel now for sharking at the beach .$40 dollar man,LoL You have to love it Ray.


----------



## croakerchoker

> *konz (5/29/2008)*Everybody is welcome to come. We will probably do it out in Navarre. I'm shooting for the 14th so that it doesn't mess with the fishing rodeo. That gives everybody 2 weeks to find a sitter, stock up on beer, and get ready for a good ol' time.
> 
> Larry, get the yak ready buddy!


i am larry (aka croakerchoker) will come and throw some bait out. might have been a diffent larry. i have a sit in yak. anybody can use it.lol hammer down the time and i will be there.


----------



## surfstryker

Hell ya, Ray, the 14th sounds good. Do you want to try Chickenbone, gulfside? Maybe get out there a couple hours before dark? I saw a shark frenzy out there tue. just off the second sand bar. Get ready crazyfire, rubberboat,fishmasterseven, claydoh, yankee(yankee jr)and all other sharkers and social drinkers. Could be the nite of the 10 footer.:letsdrink


----------



## crazyfire

14th sounds great...ill bring my kayak...just pick a location and time and im there.


----------



## fishmasterseven

the 14th would work just fine ray. i dont pass up a good night of sharkin and boozin. larry had a point about chickenbone, we havent been there in a while, but wherever is convient to everyone. either way, we have a good drive.


----------



## konz

Okay then. Sat. night June 14th Lets all meet out at the chicken bone parking lot and we will fish the gulf side. Lets try to meet up at around 6pm. I'm thinking of either bringing a grill or fryer and cooking up some grub. What do you guys think?

I'll try to load up on some fish between now and then. If I can't load up on some fish then I'm bringing burgers and hot dogs!


----------



## JoshC

the 14th is great. maybe my mom will let me drive my dads truck and if so ill bring the grill cooks up to 50 hamburgers and 150 hot dogs and konz ill give ya a call when it starts getting around that time.


----------



## fishmasterseven

hell yeah........sounds like a good plan to me:toast


----------



## reelhappy

sounds like a good time i will be there. let me know if its going to be grease or flames so i can bring the right thing. i will have to dust off my old surf rod. have not use it in a long time! talk to ya later.


----------



## jaceboat

14th sounds good. but does anybody have a rod/reel my friend could use?


----------



## BayStealth

I'm new to the forum, but would love to try some shark fishing. i have always surf fished for pompano and the likes gulf side. What type of setup are you guys using? rod,reel,line,hooks,etc? I don't have a kayak. Will i be able to catch any from shore?Caught a few small sand sharks but thats about the extent of my shark fishing. LOL! Oh well hit me up and let me know . . . Thanks :usaflag


----------



## fishmasterseven

you wont need a kayak, there should be a couple of them out there. all the kayaks are for is to paddle baits out and drop them. everyone fishes from shore.


----------



## konz

As stated above we should have 2 or 3 kayaks out and we use them to drop the baits out. I use a 6/0 spooled with 80lb braid and another spooled with 50lb mono (which I think I'll switch to braid). Even if your not fishing, come on out and have a good time hanging out with other folks. Don't be afraid to bring the ol' lady either. There's usually a couple of girl friends and wives out there.


----------



## konz

Here's a good ol' bump.

Also I'm going to need a deff. head count so that I know how much food to bring. So far I count about 11 people. Also lets nail down who is bringing what.

I'm bringing food, a cooler of beer and water, and a grill if Jaceboat doesn't bring his dads grill. I'm going to try and catch some bait tonight.

I need to know who is bringing the kayaks and if somebody could bring an extra lantern or two. I have one but two more would be perfect


----------



## lingfisher1

Ray I will bring a lantern and an extra flashlight or 2.

Oh,and for sure some :mmmbeer:mmmbeer:mmmbeer


----------



## reelhappy

i have a lantern and will bring something let me know what is needed.


----------



## yankee 2

i will catch some bait and you know i have the spot to do it prob some mullet whiting white trout and maby some black snapper and who knows maby even a sting ray we will see what i can catch during the week


----------



## konz

Right on Steven, keep the snapper for the fryer though. Mullet, bonita, and ladyfish would be great.


----------



## jaceboat

> and a grill if Jaceboat doesn't bring his dads grill




i wasnt the one that said i would bring my dads grill. 



but it sucks i just found out i can't make it. have to go out of town.:banghead


----------



## crazyfire

ray you know me and ronni...so theres a head count from us. Also a reminder to everyone who is bring drinks...just remember no glass bottles. I know it sounds silly but they will put a pretty hefty fine for glass down there. Anyways...enough of that....see yall out there.

Jeff


----------



## bigruss

I'd like to come out and try do some shark fishing also... Where do you guys shark fish at?


----------



## konz

> *jaceboat (6/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> and a grill if Jaceboat doesn't bring his dads grill
> 
> 
> 
> i wasnt the one that said i would bring my dads grill.
> 
> but it sucks i just found out i can't make it. have to go out of town.:banghead
Click to expand...

Your right my bad. The grill is covered anyhow.


----------



## surfstryker

I will bring a kayak, gut bucket, harness, beer, ice, lifejacket, a couple extra rodholders, oh ya, and shark chum flavored cigars. My boy says he is coming.


----------



## konz

> *bigruss (6/4/2008)*I'd like to come out and try do some shark fishing also... Where do you guys shark fish at?


We will be out at chicken bone beach.


----------



## fishmasterseven

> *crazyfire (6/4/2008)*ray you know me and ronni...so theres a head count from us. Also a reminder to everyone who is bring drinks...just remember no glass bottles. I know it sounds silly but they will put a pretty hefty fine for glass down there. Anyways...enough of that....see yall out there.
> 
> Jeff




yeah.........its like $50 or $75 per bottle or something stupid like that


----------



## konz

Bump


----------



## BIGRIGZ

Ray, I have a portable Stainless Steel grill that I can bring if I need to. It uses 2lb propane bottles though and is a little small. It would be better to have a full size grill probably.

Also, I can bring the honda generator and some 500w tripod work-lights. That should really help the kayakers find their way back and it might bring in some bait!!

what else?? Big Radio? I could bring that big boombox and run it off the generator.


----------



## konz

Sounds good Ken. Hey give me a call.......wanna take the boat out today?


----------



## BIGRIGZ

just curious... If we had a 55 gal drum, could we get away with a fire in thebarrel on the beach??

I love fires....


----------



## crazyfire

beer


----------



## bamasam

Konz my son and a couple of his friends are going to be in Gulf Shores for the weekend and want to join in. Friday is his birthday and they are coming down to celebrate. He is 24 this year. I will give you a holler later this week.


----------



## konz

Looking forward to seeing you guys out there Sam.


----------

